# Database Discussions > Oracle >  Shared memory realm does not exist

## schiluvuri

I have installed ORACLE 8.1.7 (server) Enterprise Edition in windows 2000 system.After installation .I am getting the following errors, when i am trying to connect SQL .
ORA-01034: ORACLE not available 
ORA-27101: shared memory realm does not exist

----------


## MAK

http://www.experts-exchange.com/CXO/..._20275817.html

http://forums.itrc.hp.com/cm/Questio...9cd0f9,00.html

http://dbforums.com/arch/46/2002/10/544454

----------


## DaDuck

High,

U installed the Oracle Software, have also created a database? 
If u have created a database, is it running (check services and/or processes). 
If all is correct.. whats your ORACLE_SID? And what's the value of your %ORACLE_HOME%?

----------


## gheaton

You may have resolved theis problem already.
This message simply means that the shared memory segment created for the Oracle instance is inactive. 
If indeed you have created a database, you might like to go to the control/panel/services and start it up. It might be a good idea to start the Oracle listener at the same time.
These services should come up cleanly without any problems, if they don't, remove your installation and re-install.

----------


## RT7

Before you start the database, you need to start the OracleService.

----------

